

Has the biggest Indian anti-corruption movement ended? - gauravsc

Is the decision of Indian anti-corruption movement to become political, a right decision or wrong decision?
======
railswarrior
I think Congress has yet again proved herself, that she does not give a damn
about "Anna" and "his movement".

I must say with pravin bansal announcing that "lokpal will not even be present
among topics to be picked up in the monsoon session" just after Anna quit his
fast was a class act.

I guess , politicians are truly afraid of anything not even of people. I
suggest Arvind Kejriwal should give up on the jaiprakash narayan's motto.

~~~
gauravsc
Everyone is sure that there will be an anti-congress wave in the next
elections, but is that going to be divided between BJP and Anna party, is an
important question.

